# Just Curious.....



## Stroodlepuff (3/11/13)

Has anybody else experienced weight gain / weight loss since starting vaping? I seem to be gaining weight at a crazy rate and I have no changes to my diet etc other than vaping? 

I also tend to over analyse things so if you guys think im crazy feel free to let me know  Just wander if it could be the cause


----------



## Derick (3/11/13)

I think as smokers we were addicted to more than just the nic - so I think we still feel as if we are craving something - and this leads to snacking....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/11/13)

Yes I have put on alot of extra pounds. But I feel good 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

I've gained a solid solid 5kg so far. Busy fixing it now. Luckily i loose weight rather easy. For me it is likely due to the fact that i can taste food for a change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/11/13)

Share your secret on shedding those kilos

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (3/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I've gained a solid solid 5kg so far. Busy fixing it now. Luckily i loose weight rather easy. For me it is likely due to the fact that i can taste food for a change.


 
I think that is a better explanation - I've finally discovered how much better the various spices can make food taste - even planted us a herb garden yesterday so we can get it fresh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (4/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Has anybody else experienced weight gain / weight loss since starting vaping? I seem to be gaining weight at a crazy rate and I have no changes to my diet etc other than vaping?
> 
> I also tend to over analyse things so if you guys think im crazy feel free to let me know  Just wander if it could be the cause


 
I reckon it has to do with analogues changing your metabolism, and having left the analogues it changed again. it has happened to me every time I put the analogues down. and like you said no change in diet. certainly not to the extend that I was putting on wait. you can weather it out. Metabolism just needs to adjust again. Some metabolism aids will also work wonders. Fibre, Tea, yogurt etc. and of course as always. loads of water.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (4/11/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Share your secret on shedding those kilos
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I dont really have a secret. All my life I've fluctuated between 90 at the high extreme, and 65 and the low extreme.
I try to maintain it around 80 - 85. Just some diet adjustments, and then in about 6 months i will be back to 80.
I don't cut anything out! Only reduction. I still eat a burger when I want one. I just don't go for the biggest burger on the menu like I normally do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (4/11/13)

eat less, exercise a little. was over a 100 kg's a few years ago, now i've dropped to around 70. now i have to try gain weight again. going off stinkies didn't do anything to me as i was already on a long term weight loss program. then again my main food groups are protein, starch and chocolate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (4/11/13)

ive also gained a good few kilos.

im going to need to start running and playing squash again


----------

